# responsibilities



## Scott (Jun 27, 2006)

What sort of responsibilites should a 7 year old boy have? Scott


----------



## matt01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Are you referring to responsibilities within the household? 

Cleaning his room, washing dishes/clothes/automobiles, helping with younger siblings, etc...


----------



## BJClark (Jun 27, 2006)

Putting his toys away, he can even help sweep up a floor.


----------



## Puddleglum (Jun 28, 2006)

7 year olds can start helping with basic chores . . . setting the table, sweeping the floor (my brother and I used to alternate these - we'd each do one for a week, then swap for the next). I know a family who bought a lightweight floor sweeper - their sons (around 7) were able to use that to keep the floor clean without having to struggle with a vacuum . . . they can also learn to fold & put away laundry.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> What sort of responsibilites should a 7 year old boy have? Scott


<ul>
<li>Managing his father's stock portfolio using an online brokerage service.</li>
<li>Mowing the grass with a riding lawnmower, trimming weeds and brush with a weedeater, cleaning the gutters with a ladder and a broom, using a hedgetrimmer to trim the boxwoods, and removing brush and dead trees with a chainsaw.</li>
<li>Paying his share of the rent, utilities and food</li>
<li>Hold an eight-hour job in the evenings after school to defray the cost of living, and pay his own freight.</li>
<li>Driving his younger siblings to school on a Golf Cart and/or an 4WD SUV</li>
</ul> Anyway, those are just a few of the things, I am going to have my seven-year old tasked with doing when I start a family.


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 1, 2006)

I was taught how to do both dishes and laundry by using the vacuum by age 4-5. I was doing nearly every other load of laundry and nearly every set of dishes starting immediately after learning. Even though I certainly didn't enjoy doing them, they have been most valuable practice for me as I now live on my own. Btw, I'm an only child, so the chore set was probably greater for me than many from larger families. Moms and dads, teach your kids these chores EARLY...it's good for them (and I say this as one who was always a grumbling chore-doer myself, sigh), and it will help them out a lot later. I know how to cook, clean, do dishes, wash and dry clothes and fix many random things around the house, all because of my parents insisting I learn those skills. It is amazing how many fellow students (especially fellow guys) are at a loss for so many of these skills - cooking and washing dishes being the glaring absences. The kids won't like these practical lessons now, but they are a great benefit for later life.

Just my 

[Edited on 7-1-2006 by Theoretical]


----------

